# Léopard compassion !



## Marteljea (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Suite au crash de mon DVD j'ai besoin d'une copie de léopard 10.5 pour mon vieux mac Pro G4 bi proc 1,25 GHz.
Une brave âme aurait-il cette bête là à me proposer
Cordialement
Jean-Pierre.


----------



## Marteljea (19 Janvier 2012)

Marteljea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Suite au crash de mon DVD j'ai besoin d'une copie de léopard 10.5 pour mon vieux mac Pro G4 bi proc 1,25 GHz.
> Une brave âme aurait-il cette bête là à me proposer
> Cordialement
> Jean-Pierre.


Bonjour,
Merci pour votre aide j'ai une solution
Cordialité
Jean-Pierre.


----------



## Marteljea (23 Janvier 2012)

Marteljea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour votre aide j'ai une solution
> Cordialité
> Jean-Pierre.



Oui mais la solution ne marche pas complètement.
Donc je réitère ma demande
Cordialité
Jean-Pierre


----------



## Kiki57 (5 Février 2012)

J'ai un DVD de Leopard je tai envoyé un mp.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2012)

Kiki57 a dit:


> J'ai un DVD de dispo voici mon mail:*****



Edite ton msg pour ne pas laisser en clair ton adresse mail.
Envoie lui plutôt un message privé


----------



## Kiki57 (5 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Edite ton msg pour ne pas laisser en clair ton adresse mail.
> Envoie lui plutôt un message privé



Merci!


----------



## Marteljea (31 Mai 2012)

Kiki57 a dit:


> J'ai un DVD de Leopard je tai envoyé un mp.



Je te contacte ce jour.  Aprés cette longue absence
Cordialité


----------

